# Where to find part time work?



## Woodaddict (May 8, 2018)

How does one find a part time job for weekend tree work? Falling, limbing, bucking, firewood processing, emphasis on falling.

I'm in West Haven, CT I'm also not the guy I just read about that submits a post like this but doesn't answer.


----------



## Woodaddict (May 10, 2018)

Nobody? 45 views and no answers?


----------



## Neckerson (May 17, 2018)

I'd call around to your local tree services and ask if they need any weekend help on a saw. Not likely they'd be looking for just a saw operator, rather than a full on groundsman, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Otherwise, start a business, and advertise no clean-up, put it on the ground type work.


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Woodaddict said:


> How does one find a part time job for weekend tree work? Falling, limbing, bucking, firewood processing, emphasis on falling.
> 
> I'm in West Haven, CT I'm also not the guy I just read about that submits a post like this but doesn't answer.


How does MN sound?


----------

